# Barend shifter and nexus hub?



## rich caramadre (Sep 10, 2008)

Can a shimano nexus hub be used with a barend shifter? If not what options do you have with drop bars?

Rich


----------



## prude (Nov 18, 2005)

Some people have bored out the shifter clamp on Alfine shifters for use on drop bars. Other than that; supposedly J-Tek is finalizing an adapter for STI/bar-end.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is one solution:

http://thelazyrandonneur.blogspot.com/2008/08/bar-end-shifters-and-ighs.html


----------



## prude (Nov 18, 2005)

I've heard of this, but I was reluctant to recommend it without having tried it myself. The resistance to shifting between 4&5 that they refer to simply represents the ring-gear shift within the hub, and is not a result of the shifter setup. All-in-all, it looks to be pretty sweet...


----------



## jjabkrvt (Feb 23, 2006)

Try this

http://www.oldspokeshome.com/blog/?p=119


----------



## vsnofjohana (Mar 6, 2007)

I did this last year with a shimano 8 speed and a Nexus 8and it works great. All you have to do is mount a inline travel agent (achieve the right cable pull), on the chain stay. I also ended up not using the cable guide on the nexus 8 to achieve a strait cable line from the travel agent to the hub.


----------



## HandsomeRyan (Dec 12, 2008)

I fabbed up a holder out of some scrap steel I had in my garage. If you weld, this could be a solution...



















I don't have any pics of the adapter before it was installed but I can MS Paint something if you'd like.


----------

